# husband sexually addicted



## shilomom (Apr 5, 2010)

I've recently discovered husband viewing gay porn and site listing people in area who "do it." Husband has refused to have sex for 6 years. He gets defensive when I suggest it. Any ideas?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe he's gay?


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

artieb said:


> Maybe he's gay?


:iagree:

I would say that's a strong possibility. No sex with his wife for 6 years and looking at gay porn. So he's interested in sex just not with his wife and he's not even looking up straight porn. If the site he was looking up for people in the area was a gay site then how can you have any doubt? Why don't you confront him and ask him straight out?


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Six years is a long time. I'm surprised you are still together. I would definitely approach him for an open and honest discussion to find out what's going on. Maybe he is gay, or bi-sexual or just curious. Who know's until you talk to him and find out.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

sometimes it sucks when women get a dose of their own medicine...not the gay part but not getting any sex from hubby, us guys go through this all the time and when we ask for IT, they say we are begging, so this is how we feel on a regular basis....
as far as the gay part, well if he is gay which is the direction i think he is leaning toward....the bright side is yall can be really good friends and sex would never be an issue, cause women flock to gay guys cause they are not intimidating like straight guys. and he could prolly decorate the house very nice. with that said, talk to him and if he is gay you need to make the decision to leave or not. if you decide to leave come down here and me and my wife will feast on you...and make up for those lost 6 years....


----------

